# where can I find low cost pocket knifes?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi
Does anyone know I can pick up some low cost pocket knifes?
I would like to pick up 50 - 100 for trading like a singal blade Barlow or something? 
Might be a good bartering item


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A Bud K catalog may be a good place to start looking for inexpensive knives.

Ridge Runner Tactical Pocket Knife


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smokey Mountain Knife Works

Smoky Mountain Knife Works


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Wholesale Knives at Cheap Discount Prices - Buy Knife and Knives Cheap at CKB Here is one. Google 'wholesale knives" or something. There are tons of places to get decent knives at a cheap price.. People are CRAZY for always paying retail. There are places out there that will let you pay wholesale even if you buy just a few at a time. I do that with all kinds of products. Then sometimes sell locally and it pays for my own stuff..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

amazon.com


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

For barter I want cheap. I don't want to invest in the kind of knife I would keep and use just a cheep soft knife that looks ok and will cut if you can keep it sharp.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I went to three different estate auctions thus fall. (Note there are auction magazine's circulated nation wide where these are advertised) each had knives as I was looking for those that advertised a specific interest I have. One auction in particular had about fifty knives they start out high and then auction choice. One guy took ten for two dollars each. I was jealous.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Go to local gun shows.
There are usually some dealers who have a lot of knives that are inexpensive.
Garage sales, flea markets are also good.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I can't remember exactly where I saw it, but I do remember an auction site which sold knives by the hundreds which were confiscated by the TSA from unsuspecting travelers. A google search might help you out.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

I can get you a pretty good deal on some pocket knives. Especially if you're not picky. Even better if you're not in a big hurry.

PM me for details


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kennesaw Cutlery.
Kennesaw Cutlery


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll second Smokey Mountain Knife Works!

They have an AMAZING museum showroom in Gattlinburg and their catalog is filled with low cost items, some of decent quality! I've been a customer for years.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

shocked no one has said the no brainer eBay, the trick, item location, search other countries


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

Watch shopping channels on TV. I was scrolling through the channels the other night and they had a cutlery show on. There was one lot of 120 folders for under $40. They are the pretty knives that look good on a display, but probably wouldn't be a first choice for carry. However, for barter, they would be good enough.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Frost Cutlery® Christmas Stocking Full of Knives

Frost Cutlery® 40pc Grab Bag (Our Choice Only)

Frost Cutlery® 20pc Grab Bag (Our Choice Only)

Frost® October Twelve Pack Delta Ranger Linerlocks

Frost® 2013 Mega 50 Piece Set

Frost Cutlery® Hunter's Companion

Frost® Black Hills Steel Rider Axe Fixed Blade


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Check out this site for blades> Wholesale Knives, Self Defense Supplies, and Survival Gear | Wild Bill Wholesale


----------

